# Swedish: vitvara



## Whodunit

Hallå!

Jag tyckte att det inte vore dålig att kunna lite svenska, så har jag avgjort att översatte någon tidningsartikeln till engelska. Men det går inte framåt för mig i denna meningen:

"Tjuvar har länsat ett helt nybyggt hus i Torslanda på alla *vitvaror*, ..." (*Källa*)

Vad betyder ordet "*vitvara*", som här står i plural?

Tack för hjälpen!


----------



## jonquiliser

Det är inte särskilt vanligt, måste kolla med Google för att försäkra mig om betydelsen. Vitvaror är alltså ett samlingsnamn för olika större hushållsapparater, typ kylskåp, tvättmaskiner, diskmaskiner etc. Jag förmodar att ordet sällan används i singularis. 

Lycka till!


----------



## ezi

på norsk heter de hvitevarer og de omfatter oftest: kjøleskap, ovn, vaskemaskin tror jeg, siden det ofte står i utleieannonsene "Alle hvitevarer"
Kankskje oppvaskmaskin og.


----------



## Whodunit

Hm, tack så mycket. 

Jag tycker att jag förstår ett ordet, men jag har ingen aning om hur man skulle detta kunna översätta till engelska ... Vi skall se om någon har god idé att översättning.


----------



## ezi

Hei!!

I den store engelske ordboka (norsk) står det virkelig 
White goods

!!! Du kan kanksje spørre noen engelstalende her...


----------



## ezi

*"White goods*, such as fridges, freezers and clothes washers, account for a substantial portion of household energy consumption and greenhouse gas emissions."

ok, det fins på engelsk. du kan google på det


----------



## jonquiliser

Whodunit said:


> Hm, tack så mycket.
> 
> Jag tycker tror att jag förstår ett ordet, men jag har ingen aning om hur man skulle detta kunna översätta det till engelska ... Vi skall se om någon har någon (god) bra idé att på översättning.




Ett förslag på översättning:
"Tjuvar har länsat ett helt nybyggt hus i Torslanda på alla vitvaror..."
->
"Thieves have emptied an entirely new house in Torslanda of all house-hold appliances..."


----------



## Whodunit

Tack, jonquiliser, din översättning är härlig! Och tack för korrigeringarna.


----------



## jonquiliser

Whodunit, så lite så!


----------

